# Dealing with a guy that is pushy and won't go away? I've got the best solution!



## Kalpnisis (Jun 25, 2016)

Ever been in a situation where a guy kept hitting on you even after you told him you weren't interested or that you were in a relationship? Well, I have the full-proof solution for you and I say this as a guy. Do something in front of him that is really nasty/gross. I know it may not be something that you would normally do, but when dealing with a jackass unless he's a full blown rapist I can guarantee it'll work.

For example, if some guy is bothering you and won't go away, start picking your nose, and for added effect after picking your nose pretend you ate a booger. Or if you can, belch as loud as you can right in front of his face. I know it may sound really gross/nasty but that's the point. Even if a guy found you really attractive the point is to make him NOT attracted to you so he'll go away. And doing something really gross/nasty right in front of him will work 99.9% of the time.


----------



## hartvalv (Jul 2, 2016)

I imagine the things you've named would work to offend someone to cause them to back off, but wow. :surprise:

Is there not more graceful ways to exit an unwanted romantic relationship? There is someone in my life who is indirectly persistent in his advances towards me. I don't find him appalling or anything like that.. It's just that I am NOT interested in him in the *least*.

I was married for years and don't wish to ever remarry again. My husband for years left me last year, and I am now adjusting to him having left, and me being single. This fella (the one persuing me) would love to remarry again. He and his wife separated about two years or so ago, I think. I forgot how long now, but it wasn't that long ago.

I would hate being downright mean by eating waste of any kind coming from my body in front of his face.  :grin2:


----------

